# What feshwater aquarium test kit should i buy?



## DrMiller357

I usaly just buy the strips but ive spent enough money on thoughs to have goten a decent kit im sure. I dont know much about them, anyone got any suggestions on wich one will be good to get?


----------



## Betta man

don't buy test kits! Petco has free water tests and I think petco does too...


----------



## jlpropst00

API Freshwater Master Test Kit is the one I have. It seems to be pretty accurate. It was about $30 at Petco (seems pricey but it'll last you quite awhile). 
Oh, and disregard Betta Man's post. 
1 It doesn't make sense and 
2 Petco just uses those test strips that as you probably know aren't that accurate. 
3 Its way more convenient to not have to leave your house to test your water. 
Just sayin'
OH and the API test: pH, High pH, Ammonia, Nitrite, and Nitrate.


----------



## Fishy Freak

Ammonia, Nitrite, and Nitrate Are the most important. If your water is hard and you are not planing on changing Ph I wouldn't worry too much about getting a test as it shouldn't change, you could get the store to test that one.


----------



## DrMiller357

> API Freshwater Master Test Kit is the one I have. It seems to be pretty accurate. It was about $30 at Petco (seems pricey but it'll last you quite awhile).
> Oh, and disregard Betta Man's post.
> 1 It doesn't make sense and
> 2 Petco just uses those test strips that as you probably know aren't that accurate.
> 3 Its way more convenient to not have to leave your house to test your water.
> Just sayin'
> OH and the API test: pH, High pH, Ammonia, Nitrite, and Nitrate.


 This is exactly what i need, i just got a new tank, i would just go with ammonia nitrite and nitrate but ive been collecting some rocks and need to keep an eye on ph



> don't buy test kits! Petco has free water tests and I think petco does too...


Not a bad idea if you only test your water every few weeks, but i need to keep an eye on them every few days untill im sure there wont be much change, it would cost to drive out there.


----------



## Betta man

They've been pretty acurate for me!


----------



## hXcChic22

I've also heard the API kits are the best. 
Personally, we don't ever get our water tested unless we have a fish die on warranty and then have to in order to get a refund. That hasn't happened in, oh... about a year? 

But our LFS uses a real liquid kit, not those silly strips; so we know we can get an accurate test if we want one.


----------



## AquariumTech

The places that do free water tests, use ****************ty tests. First off strips should be out, they are total garbage, inaccurate. Now this is a subject in aquatics that still isnt completely mastered on the consumer level. Really the best tests they have you can buy, without having to get some type of scientific equipment is the Elos Test Kits. Those are the ones I use but they are awfully expensive. It depends how much you want to spend ultimately. 
Now mind you this is very crude, but might help you.
Cheap but somewhat acceptable : API Master kit
Middle of the road decent : Salifert's, Seachem
Best, expensive : Elos

Like I said this is very very basic kind of suggestions, but hopefully that might help you. Also be aware of how many tests come in each bottle. That might constitute a price difference you dont understand. To me accuracy is everything; the way I see it is, what does it matter how much it costs if its not accurate? Its just throwing your money down the crapper anyways.

Edit - Another thing to look for in good test kits is a self calibration or a "test tester". Some of Seachems really do good on that.


----------



## Toshogu

API master test kit. has everything you need.

If you want to go cheap, pick up ammonia, nitrate, nitrite and do it in the liquid drops form from API. Have water tested for PH and hardness at a local store or (Dyingfish)petco.

Must have for fish keeper is Ammonia, nitrate, nitrite. If you're trying to keep something more complicated than a goldfish you need to know PH and harness. If you want live plants in tank, knowing PH and hardness is also a must.


----------



## Toshogu

hXcChic22 said:


> I've also heard the API kits are the best.
> Personally, we don't ever get our water tested unless we have a fish die on warranty and then have to in order to get a refund. That hasn't happened in, oh... about a year?
> 
> But our LFS uses a real liquid kit, not those silly strips; so we know we can get an accurate test if we want one.


just replace the word "Fish" with the word "dog" and you'll realize how cold hearted your statement is. Would you allow a pack dog suffer breathing 2% ammonia gas it's entire stay under your care?

Responsible ownership. People say "fish only have 5 second memories" to make them feel better about #1 sticking them in a small bowl #2 not showing them the same level of care they would give to a creature with 4 legs and fur.


----------



## kris_41

API Master test kit. It does everything you will need.


----------



## AquariumTech

Best/ most accurate test kits are Elos, the API's are priced ok, but really arent accurate.

Edit - I just noticed I already posted in this, I guess this is an old brought up thread, but my other post is probably more detailed.


----------

